# POC 8-31-13 capt.lowtide



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

Went to POC yesterday and fished with Curtis Cash. we went out of the big jetties and went left to the first set of rigs! Managed to catch one ling that came up next to the boat while my mom was reeling in a 42in ling! also caught a trigger fish off one of the platforms. As we were headed in Curtis took me to a flat and we trolled around. We saw a big group of reds so i got out and chased after them managed to catch one!


----------



## seadave (Feb 7, 2005)

nice fish!!


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

seadave said:


> nice fish!!


Thanks!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice, congrats!


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

nice fish.congrats to your mom thats a heck of a ling.


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

Joe T said:


> nice fish.congrats to your mom thats a heck of a ling.


Thanks she was happy as could! Biggest fish she's ever caught and bigger then any fish I've caught!


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Awesome!!!!!!!!

Curtis is a heck of fisherman and a nice guy to boot... Had some good times hangin out with him


----------

